# Dark Hair, Dark Eyes, Fair with Yellow Undertones!  need color help



## curlyqmishee (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi everyone. I'm thrilled to have found this message board. I became addicted to MAC thanks to EBAY! LOL! I started out with pigments and now I'm into everything! 


I have dark brown hair, dark brown eyes, fair skin with yellow undertones (I'm 1/2 egyptian, 1/2 brooklyn new yorkian!) There is a big contrast between my skin color (yellow olive-ish fairish) and hair/eye color (dark). My cheeks are naturally rosy usually, esp. when I feel warm. A MAC artist sold me "NC30" in the studio fix powder. She gave me " NW20" for concealer.

I was told I have "warm" undertones, but I look best in stark colored clothing like jewel tones, bright reds, blues, hot pink, magenta... pastels don't look good on me.

I am confused with all these terms: Summer/Winter/Fall/Spring; Warm/cool, etc..

And should the clothing color match the makeup colors? Or is that old school? LOL!

The veins on the underside of my arm are green, insinuating I am warm toned, but warm colors don't look so good on me! But gold jewelry looks better on me than silver!

Help please!  

What color clothing would flatter me most, and what color eueshadows/lipsticks would look best on me?

Thank you much!


----------



## another_mac_addict (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about the season thing. It's never worked for me and its way too strict anyway. It does sound like your skin has warm undertones, but that doesn't mean you should always wear certain colors and avoid others completely. So far I've found that whatever I think I look good in (therefore feel good in) looks best. Knowing your undertones can, however, save you some time and money. You already seem to have a pretty good idea of what colors look good on you (jewel tones, etc.), so give yourself a little bit more credit! 

You can wear bright colors on your eyes, but make sure to blend well to avoid looking overdone. A few of my favorite MAC eye shadows include: Nocturnelle (pinkish purple), Deep Truth (bold deep blue), Humid (green), Woodwinked (soft, neutral gold), and Espresso (exactly what it sounds like). 

I don't know what kind of color you like to wear on your lips, but Viva Glam I (matte red with a brown base) and Fresh Moroccan (shimmery red ) are amazing red lipsticks. Pop Mode Lipglass, which is plum, is hot as well. If you want something more natural on your lips try: Spice lip pencil, Viva Glam V Lipglass (brownish pink), Oh Baby Lipglass (sheer AWESOME bronze with glitter), and Honeyflower (sheer, slightly orange, light brown) lipstick. 

I wish I could give better recommendations, but it's hard having never seen you. Also, I have no clue what style you like. Can you post pictures of any celebrities wearing makeup you think is cool? Anyway, I hope I helped...


----------



## curlyqmishee (Nov 1, 2005)

*need help with colors for fair yellowish skin/dark hair and eyes*

Hello beautifuls!  I am new here and new to MAC.

I have dark brown hair, dark brown eyes, fair skin with yellow undertones (I'm 1/2 egyptian, 1/2 brooklyn new yorkian!) There is a big contrast between my skin color (light yellow olive-ish  and hair/eye color (dark). My cheeks are naturally rosy usually. 

A MA recently sold me "NC30" in the studio fix powder and "NW20" for concealer.  

I look best when I wear clothes with deep purples, cranberry, royal blue (gem tones).

The veins on the underside of my arm are green.  I look yukky when I wear clothing that is pastel or any type of faded color.

Should the makeup match or be in the same family as the clothing color (like if I wear a purple shirt, wear purple eyeshadow, etc...)?  Or is that old school? LOL!

Can anyone help me choose good eyeshadow/makeup colors?  My cousin who was an artist for Estee Lauder said I shoud avoid pink lipstick like the plague!  LOL.   

Thank you ladies!

Mishee


 __________________


----------



## Selene (Sep 9, 2006)

I have very similar coloring to you, except that I have black hair rather than brown hair, and my cheeks are not naturally rosy (I have to use blush for that).  The thing about having the veins on the underside of the arm look green but looking best in cool, clear colors applies to me 100% as well.  

I am skeptical of most makeup rules that dictate what colors people "should" wear to look good.  The range and possible combinations of human pigmentation is too complex to be categorized by them.  So I just try out a lot of different things and go by what I think suits me.  From what you post in the FOTD forum, you seem to know what you're doing; keep up the good work.   

Some of my favorite makeup colors are:
MAC cool pink for blush
MAC violet pigment 
Urban Decay Deluxe eyeshadows in Fishnet, Zero, and Sting (bright purple, black, and bright pink respectively) [These eyeshadows are intensely pigmented, and blend really well, which I love]
MAC eyeshadow in Nocturnelle
MAC eyeshadow in Tilt [I often wear tilt on the lid and Nocturnelle in the crease]
Nars cream eyeshadows in Mykonos and Decameron (cool toned caramel and cinnamon brown respectively, both with slight shimmer, good for a subtle, natural look)
Milani lipstick in Magenta Madness (bright purple, available at drugstores)
L'Oreal Glam Shine lipgloss in Siren (cool toned medium pink frost)
MAC lipstick in Pink Freeze (sheer pale pink frost) [they may not make this color anymore, but there are some other MAC shades that are very similar, like Pervette, Glaze, and X-Pose.]


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 9, 2006)

i dont think really any of us follow the whole "season" thing so i wouldnt worry about that esp if your just starting.

i think you could def pull off some greens and purples really well
its really going to depend on your skilll level when your applying them. But practice makes perfect!

good luck


----------



## Chi (Oct 24, 2007)

Personally I think that there shoul be no rules. Just use what you like and fee good in. Most often, the colors we like are the ones we look best in. Rules and regulations limit you, so just forget about them and do what you like!


----------



## glamqueen1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_i dont think really any of us follow the whole "season" thing so i wouldnt worry about that esp if your just starting.

i think you could def pull off some greens and purples really well
its really going to depend on your skilll level when your applying them. But practice makes perfect!

good luck_

 
  I was going to say the same: purple and greens would look great! I think you can go to your wardrobe for inspiration. You could also really wear shadows with some gold shimmer in it like Juxt. Also try teal coloured shadows! And bronze and golden shadows!


----------



## Lcaruso17 (Mar 9, 2009)

I love that contrast between dark hair and fair skin-it seems like you can pull off anything because the color will be that much more vibrant. 
But it gets confusing being fair and warm-toned- maybe try a khaki or brownish-purple eye?


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm fair (NW15), and olive toned on my body while my face is a neutral beige colour, with dark eyes and hair. I think that jewel tones look best as well- I generally can't wear any pastel/wishy washy colours, they make me look tired as.

I find that, like a lot of other people have said- green and purple are great colours for the eyes. I also love a clear blue like Clarity (that would look amazing with your warm undertone). If you're not after something too bright, colours like Woodwinked or Amber Lights are beautiful but can still look pretty neutral.

If you can still get the Redhead MSF, I'd get that too. It's beaaautiful with your sort of colouring.


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 10, 2009)

My coloring is pretty similar, in that my undertones are confusingly olivey/yellowy yet I'm really fair. I also have trouble pulling off pastels. Really, if you know golds and jewel tones look good on you, rock those as often as possible. I'm in the same boat.
I never, ever mind the season rule. I think it's silly to narrow down your color palette even more based on that! I think makeup is best when it contrasts or is in the same vague color family as the clothing you're wearing. I think being right-on the color of your shirt or whatever is too matchy-matchy.
Anyway, I think what eyeshadow colors will work for you will be similar to what colors of jewelry and blouses work for you. Inspire yourself with your favorite accessories and shirts! As for lips, it's really kind of trial and error, in my experience.


----------

